# Uber screwing with ratings



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Do I have a 1 star on there, or not? Make up your mind.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Your old 1* ratings appear and disappear occasionally. Here's what you can do. Subtract your five star trips from your overall rated trips. The difference should be your less than 5* ratings. As long as that number remains the same, you haven't gotten any low ratings. It should also show on your weekly feedback summary if you get any low ratings. Nothing to stress about.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Do I have a 1 star on there, or not? Make up your mind.


Don't even bother to look at the ratings.... you'll sleep better at night.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Your old 1* ratings appear and disappear occasionally. Here's what you can do. Subtract your five star trips from your overall rated trips. The difference should be your less than 5* ratings. As long as that number remains the same, you haven't gotten any low ratings. It should also show on your weekly feedback summary if you get any low ratings. Nothing to stress about.


When a rider makes a request and is transported by a driver who provides them with a 5 Star Ride, why does the rating of the driver drop only because the rider did not rate his great service. Do they know how to rate drivers and why they should rate, or the importance of rating their driver? Any rider who forgets of fails to rate their driver, and does not lodge a complaint, should result in the driver getting the benefit of the doubt from Uber by awarding them a 5 Star Rating automatically. It would seem unfair for a rider's failure to rate affecting the great service being performed by a driver.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> When a rider makes a request and is transported by a driver who provides them with a 5 Star Ride, why does the rating of the driver drop only because the rider did not rate his great service. Do they know how to rate drivers and why they should rate, or the importance of rating their driver? Any rider who forgets of fails to rate their driver, and does not lodge a complaint, should result in the driver getting the benefit of the doubt from Uber by awarding them a 5 Star Rating automatically. It would seem unfair for a rider's failure to rate affecting the great service being performed by a driver.


Some riders use the app occasionally and don't care to rate their trips nor understand it's importance. Most of our rated trips come from frequent users. I think Uber has done a better job of reminding riders to rate their trips afterwards in the last few months. Now, as far as fairness is concerned, what Uber should've done instead was any time a rider gives less than 5 stars, to have them write a Yelp style review giving a driver the chance to contest it if need be. That would get rid of so many undeserved low ratings in my opinion.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Do I have a 1 star on there, or not? Make up your mind.


No, you have 3 one stars on there


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Do I have a 1 star on there, or not? Make up your mind.


New APP !

New and EXCITING
MISFORTUNES TO BEFALL DRIVERS !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!



Unleaded said:


> When a rider makes a request and is transported by a driver who provides them with a 5 Star Ride, why does the rating of the driver drop only because the rider did not rate his great service. Do they know how to rate drivers and why they should rate, or the importance of rating their driver? Any rider who forgets of fails to rate their driver, and does not lodge a complaint, should result in the driver getting the benefit of the doubt from Uber by awarding them a 5 Star Rating automatically. It would seem unfair for a rider's failure to rate affecting the great service being performed by a driver.


And tipping should be
" Do ypu wish to tip yourdriver 20%
Yes
No.

Omission means Consent !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Do I have a 1 star on there, or not? Make up your mind.


Once you reach 500 rated trips, each trip represents .02% or 1/5 %

Three 1 stars = .06% rounded up to 1% 
You probanlu have three 2 stars trips .06 or 1%

Your 5s fluctuate as you get the occasional non 5

It changed from 95.6% and 95.4% or 95% and 95%... when its rounded up to 96% instead of showing 101% they round the .6 1star down. You are not getting or losing 1s.. its just a quirk because of rounding.

Go into the help> accounts and payments > change account settings > I have a different issue

And past this. They'll send you an exact breakdown.

Can I have breakdown of my ratings please , like this ....5 *=450 4*=30... 3*= -10 ....2*=5 ... 1*= -5 thanks


----------

